# 14th Jan North east meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Time for the north east monthly meet at the OK dinner on the A19 2nd Wednesday of the month this month it is the 14th  
Lets hope a few can make it this month


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will check my shifts when i get back to work, hope i can make this one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like I'll be at the Newcastle v Hull FA Cup replay.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like I'll be at the Newcastle v Hull FA Cup replay.


Why bother mate I can tell you the result now and you wont like it :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'll be at the Newcastle v Hull FA Cup replay.
> ...


 Go on tell him :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

But its a free match


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> But its a free match


..........but burger and fries sounds better and probably more entertaining.


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everybody, if i get my broken rear spring replaced in time i will be there.   
Cant wait to meet you and put faces to names. I met Leedo today, as he just lives along the road from me in Cramlington.
I expect times will be posted later, when you have an idea on numbers?
Regards...........Ken.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Normal start time is 7 /7:30 hope you can make it


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I might pop along in the z4 coupe. Anyone with a TTS?

BTW hello all.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sim said:


> I might pop along in the z4 coupe. Anyone with a TTS?
> 
> BTW hello all.


Long time no post Mark how's tricks :?:  
You can come in the Z4 but you will have to park in the naughty boys corner :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > I might pop along in the z4 coupe. Anyone with a TTS?
> ...


Is that the one your Golf used to be parked in?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


Golf is still a VAG Andy  not that you will know who will be parked where as you will be at Newcastle United to see them take yet another beating :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't make this [smiley=bigcry.gif] But will be able to make febs  . Andy can you wait that long for your money for the gearknob ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Can't make this [smiley=bigcry.gif] But will be able to make febs  . Andy can you wait that long for your money for the gearknob ?


I can mate just means another month with out food for the kids :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: I'm sure they can last one more month :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Golf is still a VAG Andy  not that you will know who will be parked where as you will be at Newcastle United to see them take yet another beating :wink:


Hehe you tell him!!! 

We should make a naughty boys corner for the mk2's!!!  or a cool wall. The QS's at Subzero!!


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Erm... Which Junction is the OK diner near?

I will pop along for a butchers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Can't make this [smiley=bigcry.gif] But will be able to make febs  . Andy can you wait that long for your money for the gearknob ?
> ...


Fancy buying a new car and letting the children starve ,is hartlepool in Cleveland :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

marTTyn said:



> Erm... Which Junction is the OK diner near?
> 
> I will pop along for a butchers


It is on the south bound carrage just past the Windmill ( was the Dalton Lodge )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


It was but now we are posh and part of Durham


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It was but now we are posh and part of Durham


Durham is no longer posh now Hartlepool are part of it!!!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > It was but now we are posh and part of Durham
> ...


but only Hartlepool elect monkeys as there mayor


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


oooooooohhhhh


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone else going on the 14th Jan? Wheres Joe?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> Anyone else going on the 14th Jan? Wheres Joe?


Hibernating :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

XTR said:


> Anyone else going on the 14th Jan? Wheres Joe?


I should be along


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> Anyone else going on the 14th Jan? Wheres Joe?


I'm here  I've been very busy lately. The 14th looks OK for Judy and me.

Joe


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

all being well I might get down later about 8.30ish


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> all being well I might get down later about 8.30ish


  I though the qS was ment to be quick mate :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > all being well I might get down later about 8.30ish
> ...


4 letter word [smiley=book2.gif] work


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

3 QS's!!! 

sounds good!


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

What time you all meeting?

Might have a wonder over.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

About 7.30pm


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

XTR said:


> 3 QS's!!!
> 
> sounds good!


Thinking about it... thats 3 Quattro Sports. All with wheel problems. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Qs are boring :wink: what you need is a nice big engine


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Qs are boring :wink: what you need is a nice big engine


What you need.... is to burn that bloody season ticket and come to the TT meet


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > 3 QS's!!!
> ...


Could be 2 qS and a Golf my qS is back at Teeside Audi [smiley=bigcry.gif] it is over boosting


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'll see if I can make it, but my shoulder is still playing up and I stuggle to get 1st and 2nd still. Just been to the "Physio Terrorist" and for the first time ever had acupuncture, no bending, twisting, pulling yanking, screaming which was a nice surprise.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Qs are boring :wink: what you need is a nice big engine
> ...


Its not that often I get something from them for nowt (apart from misery) so I'm not missing this.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Qs are boring :wink: what you need is a nice big engine


with saggy seats [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be there guys - minus the female half. Might get a word in edgeways for a change :roll: The car will be filthy, though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Everyone still coming tonight 

Should be good.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> Everyone still coming tonight
> 
> Should be good.


NO


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone still coming tonight
> ...


Tsk tsk!!! Theres just no commitment from the TTOC staff is there!!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope you all have a good night , sure i will ar work [smiley=bigcry.gif] Looking forward to febs meet cause i can make that one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am sure we will mate as for Feb I am not sure I think we might give it a miss :wink: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry everyone, i dont think i will make it tonight and i am gutted coz it would have been my first meet and a chance to put faces to names.
My problem is one that i have just mentioned on the forum (flat battery, charged it now esp &abs lights staying on) and until i get this sorted i dont really want to use the car. Any ideas anyone?????
Hopefully see you all in Feb.
Regards .........Ken.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Here we go lads. (If anyone has a problem with the reg plates on show gimme a PM).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wish I'd been there [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Wish I'd been there [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Remind me what the score was last night Andrew?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I'd been there [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I think it was two at least thats how many fingers I am holing up :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

'Twas a broad black moonlight night the noo and freezing cold&#8230;but worth the effort; informative, jovial banter and some new acquaintances made; chip buttie with Louisiana hot sauce  looking forward to the next one in February.

Joe


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, nice to meet you guys,

Great pics aswell 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looked like a good night , decent turn out as well. some nice photos as well , shame i missed it but roll on febuary


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks good. I'll be there next time, roll on the summer nights!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep a good turn out and night but I think I will be selling the qS they are as common as muck :wink: 
See you all in Feb


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

TTCool said:


> 'Twas a broad black moonlight night the noo and freezing cold&#8230;but worth the effort; informative, jovial banter and some new acquaintances made; chip buttie with Louisiana hot sauce  looking forward to the next one in February.
> 
> Joe


 no mention of that milk shake, looked like you really enjoyed it

nice to meet you all for the first time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Wish I'd been there [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You can't say I did'nt warn you :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I'd been there [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Hehehe, we all knew what the result was going to be. I bet deep down, Andrew knew what the result would be too. They'd never win a game, especially a "free" game.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

skiwhiz said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > 'Twas a broad black moonlight night the noo and freezing cold&#8230;but worth the effort; informative, jovial banter and some new acquaintances made; chip buttie with Louisiana hot sauce  looking forward to the next one in February.
> ...


Aw shucks, how could I forget that!

Joe


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Really sorry I didn't make it in the end, guys. Something important came up at the very last minute. Looks like plenty turned out, and some good pics. Mind you, my car would have spoilt it as I haven't had a minute to wash it and it would have spoilt the look. 
By the way Andy, I'm off to see Phil at Elite tomorrow for my service - all from your recommendation!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTpac said:


> Really sorry I didn't make it in the end, guys. Something important came up at the very last minute. Looks like plenty turned out, and some good pics. Mind you, my car would have spoilt it as I haven't had a minute to wash it and it would have spoilt the look.
> By the way Andy, I'm off to see Phil at Elite tomorrow for my service - all from your recommendation!


So it was you was it mate I was there today and he said someone had been in to book a service using my name


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Sorry all. Struggling to drive to be honest but looking at the pics mine would have stood out like a sore thumb and I wouldn't have felt one of the crew. 

Hope it was a good night.


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTpac said:
> 
> 
> > Really sorry I didn't make it in the end, guys. Something important came up at the very last minute. Looks like plenty turned out, and some good pics. Mind you, my car would have spoilt it as I haven't had a minute to wash it and it would have spoilt the look.
> ...


Yep, was me, Andy. I'm well impressed and will use him again. Thanks for the recommendation. Don't know what I was thinking, but I called him Steve for some obscure reason when I arrived!


----------

